# Clone King 64?



## Lesso (Nov 23, 2014)

This aeroponic cloner is only $109 on amazon. I could build a homemade one for about 60-75 bucks. Seems worth it to get a warranty and buy this unit from the manufacturer.  Anyone use this before. [ame]http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B008PUP1MO/ref=ox_sc_act_image_4?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A2B6UNHDT1GERS[/ame]


----------



## Lesso (Nov 24, 2014)

Bump...anyone?


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 24, 2014)

I made this one a few years ago... check out this thread....  http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2799


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 24, 2014)

Lesso, I can't get your link to work.


----------



## Lesso (Nov 24, 2014)

Sorry if you want to pull up amazon and type in clone king 64 its the first page.  Sorry not good with links and such.


----------



## Lesso (Nov 24, 2014)

Rosebud said:


> I made this one a few years ago... check out this thread....  http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2799



Did you try that bubbler, rose? Looks good.


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 24, 2014)

Yes I did and it worked. To be honest though, i don't use it anymore. Now I just do it the old fashioned way.  They do work.


----------



## Lesso (Nov 24, 2014)

Im doing a sog so i would like like a set and forget type of system with that many plants. I havent done the greatest job with humidity domes and rapid rooters or peat plugs either (50%).


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 24, 2014)

Clones are picky aren't they. Sometimes they are so easy and other times...not.

I have a friend who made one of these with 40 holes...  Mojo for your clones.


----------



## Lesso (Nov 24, 2014)

Thanks kiddo.


----------



## Lesso (Dec 14, 2014)

Lesso said:


> This aeroponic cloner is only $109 on amazon. I could build a homemade one for about 60-75 bucks. Seems worth it to get a warranty and buy this unit from the manufacturer.  Anyone use this before. http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008PUP1MO/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20



If anyone is interested, this thing is well worth the money. 5 days and about a third of my cuttings have roots. Very pleased, highly recomended. Dont buy an ez clone for 3x the money.


----------

